# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Përse nuk të njoha?!

## DI_ANA

Perse...........?

Mendova nje dite qe shume ty te njihja,
mendova nje dite kur te ty po vija,
mendova qe gjysmen te ty une e gjeta,
me dhimbje kuptoj,qe seshte e verteta!

Mendova qe bashke te dy do te rrinim,
ne henen e bukur,afer zjarrit do flinim,
mendova qe endrrat me ty do ti shihja,
mendova qe dhimbjen me ty kurre sdo njihja!

Pse kaq shume verbon kjo ndjenje e mallkuar,
pse kaq shume me dhemb ky shpirt i copetuar,
pse kaq shume lotet sot me shoqerojne,
pse me mua zogjte lart ne qiell vajtojne?!

Perse me genjeu,vete kjo dashuria,
a nuk jeni mike,ti dhe lumturia?
A nuk sjell ti gezim te pafund ne jete,
me thuaj te lutem a s,eshte e vertete?!

Pse sme hape syte,te verber me le,
po me le te futem e gjalle nen ket dhe,
pse nuk me tregove qe ndjenja mashtron,
pse ti nuk me the...pse shpirti vajton?!

Mendojme ne te gjithe qe duam perjete,
mendojme te njohim ne bote ç,eshte e drejte,
gabojme si femijet dhe si pakuptuar,
ne te njejten klase jemi,dhe skemi kaluar!

Perse nuk te njoha,perse i tille dole,
cfare te bera valle,zemren pse ma more,
e hodhe ne varr dhe bashke me te dhe mua,
pse ishte gabim te thoja "te dua"?!

----------


## DI_ANA

Nuk te njoha dot,por dhe ti sme njohe,
sa shpejt me harrove dhe shume me gjykove,
mos te duket vetja se je pa gabime,
pse i hedh te gjitha te kjo vetja ime?!


Sa shume te pelqeka sot qe te me shash,
kaq mbresa te hidhura te ty une lash?
Nuk me thoje ti qe si une nuk njihje,
nuk me thoje ti.."prisja te me vije"?!

Pse kaq me urren kur pa faj une jam,
pse me vret ti zemren,vetem ate kam,
pse kaq shume sot ti po me denon,
pse kaq i panjohur te une sot kalon?!

----------


## selina_21

> Perse...........?
> 
> Mendova nje dite qe shume ty te njihja,
> mendova nje dite kur te ty po vija,
> mendova qe gjysmen te ty une e gjeta,
> me dhimbje kuptoj,qe seshte e verteta!
> 
> Mendova qe bashke te dy do te rrinim,
> ne henen e bukur,afer zjarrit do flinim,
> ...





Shume Shume e Bukur Kjo Poezi...


Urime Diana & Kisssssssssss....Folt


Respekt
F-Paja

----------


## niktironci

Shume e bukur.
Perse nje tjeter
Poezi nuk shkruan.
Me te bukurat lule,
Sic eshte vete jeta,
Me te ngrohta rreze,
Sic eshte dashuria.
Harro plagen e vjeter
Dhe fillo nje jete tjeter.
Shiko ti perpara ,
Per nje djale tjeter,
Dhe harroje ti ,
Kete histori te vjeter.

----------


## shefqeti11

Ah moj zemra ime, qe po vuan sot,
Më njohe shumë mirë, ndaj dhe qan me lot,
Më njohe shumë mirë, thell në shpirtin tim,
Ndaj më dashurove, dhe sot je në vajtim!


E di që faj kam, por nuk kthehem dot,
Jo nuk mund të ngjitet, ajo cka u bë cop..
Ndaj dhe ti moj zemër, behu më e fort,
Mendo pak për mua, se kshu s'duroj dot!


Nuk duroj dot më, të shoh lot në sy,
Ndaj dhe shpirti im, vajton bashk me ty!
Jo nuk dua më, të shikoj kështu,
Ndaj dhe veten po vras, për ata dy sy.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Dy pika loti, me rrodhen nga syte 
> Mbi letren qe po shkruaja, me rane 
> Thelle me tronditen, ne shpirte 
> Shpejte, nga letra u thane. 
> 
> U bene kohe, qe jam larguar 
> E ne zemer, vazhdoj te te mbaj 
> Ndoshta, edhe te kam lenduar 
> Te lutem, besome se une s'kam faj



Mes loteve tani po te shkruaj,
ne xhamin perjashte rreshqet shi,
merzitur mes lotesh rrethuar,
nje brenge sot me ben shoqeri!

Shume gjera kam per te thene,
shume ndjenja kam per te shprehur,
shume fjale ne leter s, kam vene,
ne shpirt sot ndjehem e vjedhur!

Filloj te shkruaj shume gjate,
po shuk behen letrat  ne toke,
momente mendimi po zgjas,
pakuptim cdo gje...asgje s, kam ne koke!

E cfare mund te them kur sme do,
asgje kjo leter sndryshon,
si mund  te them "me shiko",
per ne asgje me nuk shkon?!

Nguroj te te flas dhe te shkruaj,
e di qe ti sme kupton,
e kam shume te qarte qe sot vuaj,
nje leter asgje nuk ndryshon!

Ca rreshta vendos qe te shkruaj,
ca rreshta kujtimesh te ndara,
"gjithmone per ty vec do vuaj,
si mund te filloj nga e para"?!

----------


## ShocK

Si hije e nates
te une u afrove...!

Mu afrove ngadale
ne vesh me peshperisje...
Rrenjet tek une mbolle
e fillove tu rrisje.....

Sa shpejt lulezove
VUAJTE me shfrytezove...
Me perdore si ushqim
me more shpirtin tim....

VUAJTJE s'te njihja
po ja qe me takove...
Mu afrove si engjell
por doli se ishte djall...

Sa shume po te urrej
VUAJTJE e poshter...
Pse keshtu te njoha
*mos valle ngaqe shume DASHUROVA .....!*

----------


## DI_ANA

Te vuash ne jete eshte mese normale,
te vuash zhgenjimin eshte dicka fatale,
te duash me zemer thone qe qenka fat,
per mendimin tim kjo gje eshte mekat!

Sa me shume te duash,aq trishtime merr,
te urren dikush dhe tjetri nxjerr vrer,
sa me shume te duash,aq me shume ti vuan,
me thuaj ti pak.."pse me njerezit luan"?!

Cfare ti bejme ndjenjes,a ti bejme pengese,
a mund ti bejme balle qe me mos na trese,
cfare ti bej une shpirtit qe sot shume loton,
me thuaj ti valle,pse dhimbja nuk shkon?!

Cfare eshte jeta valle,pse kaq te plagosur,
mos eshte dashuria nje ndjenje e marrosur,
cfare te keqe beme,pse kaq te denuar,
pse qe te te duan qenka kaq e cmuar?!

----------


## DI_ANA

Menduar,e lodhur,fatkeqe po ndihem,
perlotur,e vrare nuk mundem te ngrihem,
mendime te turbullta prej kohesh me mundojne,
mendime te pashpresa cdo dite po me sundojne!

Nje lum do kisha mbushur,me lotet qe sot derdh,
mes vdekjes edhe jetes shpeshhere mendoj te zgjedh,
e lodhur,e keputur,e vrare dhe e dermuar,
e vetme,e perbuzur me shpirt te sakatuar!

Vullkan do kisha qene,aq shume shperthim une kam,
sa shume ngasherime,sa shume pafat qe jam,
nje re ne qiell do isha,dhe shiun do leshoja,
nje yll te humbur naten do doja ta kerkoja!

Sa shume zemra mban, sa shume e njeh vajtimin,
perse nuk e harron,perse nuk le  gezimin,
perse lindim te vetem dhe vdesim po te tille,
o bote madheshtore nje shprese vetem me sill?!

Shume here mendoj te humb,diku ne kaltersi,
nuk dua te takoj as te shikoj njeri,
sa shume dua te zhdukem,te kem nje shpirt te qete,
sa here dua te futem,te ky i shenjti det!

Asgje me sme pelqen,shume njerez sot kam humbur,
ashtu si pema e larte qe frutat i ka shkundur,
sa shume me mungojne te gjalle edhe te tretur,
sa shume do te doja te isha sot e vdekur!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Jeta na njeh me dashurine'
jeta na njeh me zhgenjimin.
na dhuron ajo,miresine'
por le dhe  vend per lendimin..

Sprovat jane te pafundme,
motive qe na bejne te luftojme"
termete' ngjasojne kto lekundje
na bejne te kuptojme se jetojme..

Qenie te panjohura ne jemi
pus i mistershem,univers pambarim'
kujtime te bukura kemi,
bote,cuditshem'magjepsur,faj jetim"

Kerkojme te njohim,as vete s'e dime!
ndoshta nje pjesez,enigme..
Nuk dime si erdhem,c'fare bejme e ku veme
humbasim dhe vete ne kto ritme..

C'eshte e verteta,a s'me thoni valle"
me c'forme,me c'ngjyre,me c'shije..
Si mundim ta njohim,si mund t'i bejm balle,
si mund,ne ta shohim,mos mbesim ne hije..

Nuk kemi pergjigje,jemi vec njerez
si te tille erdhem,e te tille do shkojme.
duhet te vazhdojme,ti bejme balle jetes
kete detyre shohim,per kete te luftojme..

----------


## DI_ANA

> C'eshte e verteta,a s'me thoni valle"
> me c'forme,me c'ngjyre,me c'shije..
> Si mundim ta njohim,si mund t'i bejm balle,
> si mund,ne ta shohim,mos mbesim ne hije..
> .


Ah kjo e vertete,desha ta zbuloja,
nuk me la njehere ne sy ta shikoja,
me shmangej perhere,fytyren s,tregonte,
broçkulla,genjeshtra vetem me leshonte!

Kishte forme njeriu,engjell bukurie,
ngjyre dashurie dhe cdo lloj shije,
Donte te zbulohej se me vello ishte,
po se di pse valle frike ajo kishte!!

Nje dite shume ju luta,te me thoshte "pse",
"psete skane te sosur me moren ne dhe",
mu pergjigj ajo "Pse_ja eshte e lidhur,
dhe vete e verteta ka dicka te hidhur"!

Lotet me rrembyen dhe e perqafova,
engjell ajo ishte,kete e besova,
edhe ajo vete vuante fatkeqesine,
nuk mund te ndryshonte ajo gjithesine!

"Ndihmoni ju veten_ajo sec me tha,
zgjohuni nga genjeshtra,shume llafe i ka,
hapni syte ju fort dhe mos u verboni,
vec me syte hapur mua me shikoni"!

----------


## e panjohura

Pse?

Pse nuk te njoha me pare
Ateher kur veten
E  ndijsha te gjalle
Por te njofta sot
Kur ne shpirtin tim
Ska mbet asgje
Vetem vaj e lot

Pse me erdhe kaq von
Asgje me mos prit
Nuk me ka mbet forc
Te lutem shum o shpirt
Si erdhe ashtu edhe IK

Asgje une nuk humbi
Mbrojtje kerkoj per TY
Vuajtje kurr mos te kesh
As lote ne ata sy

Ne mua ska mbet asgje
Nga koha e vjeter
Te gjitha u treten me Te
U takofshim ne boten tjeter!!!!!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> .........................
> Nuk me ka mbet forc
> Te lutem shum o shpirt
> Si erdhe ashtu edhe IK
> 
> .............................
> Mbrojtje kerkoj per TY
> Vuajtje kurr mos te kesh
> As lote ne ata sy
> ...



E kam humbur forcen,se dua me jeten,
asgje me nuk dua,qofte dhe te verteten,
sdua me tja di pse ndjenjat tu shuan,
sdua me tja di pse me mua luan!

Me mjafton urrejtja qe per mua ndjen,
me mjafton nje llaf qe ti me sma kthen,
me mjaftojne akuzat qe sot ti me ben,
me mjafton kjo fjale qe sot me ke thene!

Me mjafton urrejtja te fjalet e tua,
asgje nuk ndryshon edhe pse te dua,
sdua qe te vuash ne jete asnjehere,
kujtimin per mua lere si te tjere...!

E di qe sme do,e di qe me urren,
cdo shprehje e imja sa fort te zhgenjen,
sme ke njohur fare,keq po me gjykon,
si  njeri pa vlera sot po me trajton!

E kuptoj qe ndjenja gjithmone smund te zgjase,
e kuptoj qe zemra gjithmone smund te flase,
e kuptoj te keqen,po skuptoj urrejtjen,
asgje nuk besoj,deshiroj sot vdekjen!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> E kuptoj qe ndjenja gjithmone smund te zgjase,
> e kuptoj qe zemra gjithmone smund te flase,
> e kuptoj te keqen,po skuptoj urrejtjen,
> asgje nuk besoj,deshiroj sot vdekjen!


Ndjenja'zgjat kaq shume'
zgjat, sa vete jeta.
rrjedh ajo si lume,
kjo eshte e verteta"

Zemra flet gjithmone
kurre ajo nuk ndal
lumturine,jeta'
e merr dhe e fal..

Vdekja,eshte e lehte
eshte si dorezimi
por,a vlen kjo valle?"
a mbaron trishtimi"

Jeta eshte e bukur
duhet ta jetojme
here na ben te qeshim
here te lotojme..

Disfatat jane sprova
na bejne te forte
te fitojme gezimin
te shijojme k'te bote..

Kur te humbesh fillin
kur te ndjesh vetmi
mos harro ti farin'
qe quhet miqesi..

Respekte dhe perqafime
e dashur,mikesha ime..

----------


## e panjohura

> E kam humbur forcen,se dua me jeten,
> asgje me nuk dua,qofte dhe te verteten,
> sdua me tja di pse ndjenjat tu shuan,
> sdua me tja di pse me mua luan!
> 
> Me mjafton urrejtja qe per mua ndjen,
> me mjafton nje llaf qe ti me sma kthen,
> me mjaftojne akuzat qe sot ti me ben,
> me mjafton kjo fjale qe sot me ke thene!
> ...


Moj e uruar qeshte ky vajtim
Pse qan per te gjallin me aq permallim
Qte besh per ata qe jan thell nen toke
Se per tradhetarin s'ja vlen te derdhesh lot

----------


## BEHARI

TRADHETISE!
(1)more e uruar do te them dy fjal
fillimi nxituar nuk nxjerr ken mbar
esht kollaj te futesh ne pyll pa sopat
por rruga e shkurt ndonse te qet gjat!

shpesh pershperitet fjala tradheti
ah si se njoha pastaj rrin mban zi
hajt per her te par se paske gabua
po per her te tjera i thojn ke verbua!

por me habit fakti qe ti ndjen tralltin
dhe perseri e fton qe te ngre dollin
ti mete vertet ndoshta e shfryn mallin
por me cfar ti shkruan nuk ta qan kush hallin!RESPEKT!

FATKEQSISE
(2)kur dashurin vdekja e nderpret
esht me e dhimbshme se sa jeta vet
per ket realisht i vjen keq gjithkuj
derdh lot o joti por dhe i huaj!

por dhe per kta ka nje ngushellim
duhet perballuar me shume guxim
se po vazhdoi jeta gjithnje duke qare
dhe ai qe esht i vdekur nuk do ta fale!RESPEKT!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Moj e uruar qeshte ky vajtim
> Pse qan per te gjallin me aq permallim
> Qte besh per ata qe jan thell nen toke
> Se per tradhetarin s'ja vlen te derdhesh lot



Te jap fjalen moter,qe me nuk do qaj,
te betohem mike,lotet do ti thaj,
brengen do sheroj,zemres do ti flas,
do te bej vete jeten qe te me therras!

Nuk dua te tretem,boll kam derdhur lot,
te qash per tradhetine eshte teper e kote,
dua te harroj une cdo plage te vjeter,
qe nga ky moment,do jem dikush tjeter!

Do jem ai engjell qe me pare isha,
do jem une ajo qe vec miq une kisha,
do ngre koken lart dhe do shoh ne qiell,
e di qe ai ,do me japi diell!

E kuptova moter,qe nje jete kemi,
e kuptova sot qe te gjalle jemi,
sme ka ardhur ora,nuk dua te zhdukem,
per dike qe svlen skam perse te lutem!

Dua te jetoj dhe te fluturoj,
dua lumturine tani ta kerkoj,
e di qe shume larg,dikush do me presi,
me fjale te embla nje dite do me therresi!

Do ta pres ket engjell,e di qe do vij,
nuk e njoh akoma,po me te do rrij,
do ta pres ket engell qe force me jep sot,
te betohem mike,jo me nuk derdh lot!


respekte mikja ime!

----------


## e panjohura

> Te jap fjalen moter,qe me nuk do qaj,
> te betohem mike,lotet do ti thaj,
> brengen do sheroj,zemres do ti flas,
> do te bej vete jeten qe te me therras!
> 
> Nuk dua te tretem,boll kam derdhur lot,
> te qash per tradhetine eshte teper e kote,
> dua te harroj une cdo plage te vjeter,
> qe nga ky moment,do jem dikush tjeter!
> ...


Shum te respektoj zemer
Qe iu pergjigje kerkeses
Shum te besoj moter
Qe je GRUA e beses

Do ta ruaj me gjelozi
Betimin tend Princesh
Don motra te shefe
Gjithmon veq tue Qeshe!

Nganjeher do qeshim
Nganjeher vallzojm
Do qajm nganjehere 
Po s'do na hetojn!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk duroj dot më, të shoh lot në sy,
> Ndaj dhe shpirti im, vajton bashk me ty!
> Jo nuk dua më, të shikoj kështu,
> Ndaj dhe veten po vras, për ata dy sy.



Sa bukur i thua,sa shume qe e dashke,
ndjenjat me te bukura ti ne gji i paske,
e vertete eshte, kur tjetrin do shume,
shpirti fort te dhemb dhe te le pa gjume!


Po e deshe prape merri copat ngjiti,
mos e ler ti mik,zemren te te iki,
mos e ler te vuaj,mos rrini te shkrete,
mos e lini vuajtjen, kurre te mos ju trese!

Mos humb dashurine se me shume do vuash,
vazhdo te shpresosh,vazhdo qe ta duash,
mos humb ti njeriun qe aq shume ke dashur,
kujto ti vec endrren,qe te dy keni pasur!

Mos ja shiko lotet,ato jane per ty,
fshijani njeri tjetrit dhe behuni ju "dy",
ske pse vuan ti kur akoma do,
mos lejo ti humbjen,kurre mos e lejo!

Ske pse ti te vdesesh,jo nuk eshte e drejte,
pse dikush te tretet dhe tjetri te mbese,
cdo gje ne bote ndahet,dhe vete dashuria,
merr force ti nga une,merr nga shoqeria!


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> por me habit fakti qe ti ndjen tralltin
> dhe perseri e fton qe te ngre dollin
> ti mete vertet ndoshta e shfryn mallin
> por me cfar ti shkruan nuk ta qan kush hallin!RESPEKT!



Perse te habit ty valle tradhetia,
pse nuk te habit dhe vete dashuria,
a e di ti mik qe se bashku rrine,
e di qe nje dite te dyja te vijne?!

Se dua tradhetine,ate fort urrej,
se kam dashur kurre,veten se genjej,
nuk kam mall per te,po po e denoj,
nuk dua qe ajo zemrat ti pushtoj!

E njeh dezertorin qe betejen le,
"nje njeri i frikshem"_do mendosh per te,
keshtu une mendoj dhe per tradhetine,
nje fytyre njeriu qe ne shpirt vec nxin?!

Sdua te me qajne asnje lloj halli,
vargjet kur i thur une i thur nga malli,
malli per dicka qe aq shume besova,
malli per nje ndjenje qe shume dashurova!

----------

